# Need VBA code to group according to the color



## Arsalan khan (Dec 23, 2022)

i have sheet which i have to group according to the color by using the vba code. i need vba code.

thanks


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 27, 2022)

Welcome to the Board!

If you search our board, you can find a few questions like this that have been asked in the past. Maybe one will be helpful to you.
Here are a few:








						VBA Macro to group rows that are colored
					

Hey guys,  I am in need of some assistance with VBA.  I have in column A certain rows that have color.  Is it possible to have a macro that will automatically group rows between the colors?  In this example range A1:A19 would be grouped together.  I have formula to the right of the colored cell...




					www.mrexcel.com
				











						VBA Code - Color Grouping Help
					

Hi I have the following VBA Macro Code to group a column of matching values by color. My issue now is  though it color groups the values, the color variety doesnt seem to vary, moreso repeating of same colors. - Can anyone help me resolve that issue? I'd like a different color for each color...




					www.mrexcel.com


----------

